# !Help! Browning BPS Mag Tube Extender !Help!



## dhere123 (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi, I have been looking for a mag tube extender for my BPS for about a week now with little to no luck. I have found extenders that will fit on the Gold models and the A-5's. I do not know if these tubes will fit on my gun though. So if anyone out there can give me any feedback on whether or not these extenders will fit my gun. Or if someone could direct me to a website/ store that sells them I would be forever in your debt. Thanks for the time and effort.

D


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I don't think they make them for the BPS. I am a collector of BPS shotguns and try to collect any and all information on them and I have never seen anything regarding magazine extenders for the Browning BPS.

How many shells do you plan on shooting? In ND you can only have 3 shells in the gun with the exception of spring snow goose.


----------

